# Daniela Elger schwanger?!



## tottoa (12 Mai 2010)

Hat jemand gerade Sport 1- Quiz mit Daniela Elger gesehen? Ich meine bei ihr ein Babybauch erkannt zu haben. Wer weiss da mehr?


----------



## krawutz (13 Mai 2010)

Wer ist das ? Und Sport 1 - ist das nicht der Quiz-Sender mit dem irreführenden Namen ?


----------



## reli (13 Mai 2010)

Sport 1 war vorher DSF keine Ahnung warum das umbenannt wurde

Daniela Elger schwanger ????? falls ja ich wars nicht


----------

